# BYU Student Looking to Use BOFD to Kill Cheatgrass



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1785965 ... s-of-death

I thought this was a pretty interesting read. I wonder what effects (if any) on wildlife would occur as a result of using the BOFD fungus?

What animals use this as a food source? I know birds do, and maybe rodents. but thats about it. So potentially upland birds could have an adverse reaction if it poses any health risks. But I am unsure if that is a valid concern or not.

Thoughts?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

It looks promising, but they need to be very cautious. Always remember if it sounds to good to be true.......it sounds like they are doing some careful testing to make sure it doesn't further disrupt the native grasses. They especially need to look at its potential to spread to agricultural grain crops.

I'm thinking of the classic example of intoducing the cane toad in Australia to control the cane beetle. The cane toad is controlling the beetle to a large extent, but perhaps has created more problems than it has solved.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You make a great point and one that I had lightly considered. I was curious as to how this BOFD fungus could potentially harm commercial food sources such as crops or livestock (or even wild animals) ingesting the fungus? Hopefully not a zombie apocalypse in the making, but I would also be cautious.

Good insight Naturalist!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting... Cheatgrass is huge problem... Be nice to have a solution, but as The Naturalist said, we should be cautious... 
Though it looks like (from quick online search for latin name Pyrenophora seminiperda) this fungus is already widespread:
..."Its current reported distribution is mainly temperate grasslands, deserts, and winter cereal-growing regions in Argentina, Australia, Canada, Egypt, New Zealand, South Africa, and the United States"...
From http://cheatgrassbiocontrol.org/stewart ... isease.pdf

Jury is still out on Tamerisk (Salt Cedar) control by use of Tamerisk beetle...
I have even heard that individuals and catching the beetles and moving them to new areas on their own...
Fingers crossed...

More info on fungus:
http://blogs.usda.gov/2011/06/29/us-for ... d-fires/es


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Shoot, the fungus link isnt found


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Shoot, the fungus link isnt found


HMMM... well just search for "BOFD cheatgrass"...
There are others articles from USFS and BLM about the fungus and cheatgass...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like there is another thread on the topic:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=38134


----------

